# Is multiplex the same as Birch plywood?



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Today i went into a hardware store and asked for multiplex...they looked at me like i was from another planet. <_<


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The term "multiplex" is used in Europe to refer to what we call "plywood". Generally Baltic birch plywood has more layers and fewer voids than construction grade plywood.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope this post will help


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, e-shot! I was in a rush and could not find that.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks. This helps a lot! Im gunna go and pick up some baltic birch plywood today and start making a slingshot.


----------

